# Building a new loft for my racers!



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Hello everyone!

During this past Easter weekend I built a new loft. I recently got into racing pigeons after raising tipplers and high fliers for 10 years. I still have the tipplers and high fliers as well 

My new loft is 14 feet long. It has 3 sections: 1 for young birds, 1 for old birds (widowhood system), and 1 for white racing pigeons. This loft is connected to my breeder loft (for my non-white racing pigeons); one of the walls from this breeder loft is the wall for one side of my new loft. 

I wanted to build this loft so it could be taken apart if I was to ever move. My budget was also very low. In all I spent (estimated):


$50 on plywood
$33 on 2 X 4's 
$30 on 6 cinder blocks
$20 on hinges
$20 on the chicken wire (it's good chicken wire, small holes. I got 100 feet for $20!)
$10 on 1" nails
$30 beer
4 days of time (inside walls are built, but nest boxes aren't put in)

TOTAL: $183, I'll round it off to $200.

The plywood was really cheap,only drawback is that they were 4ft X 4ft pieces for $1 each so in other words you got a full sheet for $2. A friend of mine gave me a lot of 2 X 4's from his trucking business. And I had most of the nails and screws at home. 

I think its great for what was spent. It easily could have been $500-$600 for a 14 X 8 foot loft! 

I didn't take any pictures yet but I will get them up by tomorrow!


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Gurbir Brar B.C. said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> During this past Easter weekend I built a new loft. I recently got into racing pigeons after raising tipplers and high fliers for 10 years. I still have the tipplers and high fliers as well
> 
> ...



You did great to build a loft for that much!


----------



## Granny Smith (Jul 16, 2011)

Wow, you did really well in terms of the price of materials. How about some pictures?

I just rehabbed my old 12' x 8' shed to get myself another two loft sections, and I spent more than you did for materials


----------



## Kal-El (Oct 10, 2008)

Do some research on craigslist, under free stuff. Type in lumber. You may find decent pieces to furbish your loft. Good luck.


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

The loft isn't entirely done but here are the pictures!

The loft is 14 X 8 and has 3 sections:

Here's the loft from the front:











Here you can see that I built this loft right next to the breeding loft:










In this you can see the landing board open, the left side will be for young birds, the right side will be for old birds (trap isn't put in for old birds yet)










This is the loft when you open the door:


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Young bird side:











Stall trap on young bird side:










Young bird side wall:










Old bird side and the type of nest fronts that I will be using for the widowhood nest boxes:


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

This is the section I'll be using to house the white racing pigeon breeders once I get them, its connected to my breeder loft:










Looking into the breeding loft: 










A picture from standing a bit back (don't mind the laundry)










A different angle:


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Your going to have to prime and paint that OSB, nice work though


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Here's a picture from the other side:










I thought I'd post some pictures of my tippler/high flier breeding loft and what I fly them out of, so here it is, breeding loft is on the right:


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

And here is one of my best tipplers of the year so far, although I haven't been breeding from my tipplers and high fliers much so far this year. Got a bunch of pairs on eggs now though 












Enjoy the pictures!

I know the lofts aren't something that will make your jaws drop, but this new one cost me less than $200 and its 14 feet long, 8 feet wide, and 6 foot high. And the blue loft (breeding loft) is 8 X 8 and cost me about $100, since one of the fences in the backyard (the one behind the tippler lofts) fell down a couple years ago, and my dad and I just built a loft out of the fence panels.


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

First To Hatch said:


> Your going to have to prime and paint that OSB, nice work though



Thanks! I'll be working on it this weekend most likely. I'm going to try getting the young bird side finished off as soon as possible because I have babies in the breeding loft and I'm also getting some young birds from some club members to fly this year because I started breeding late.


----------



## Sunne (Apr 23, 2010)

Loft looks great  Looks like someone took full use of the long weekend.


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Thanks! and yeah I did ahahah


----------



## loonecho (Feb 25, 2010)

You must have a very tall mother to hang laundry 12 feet off the ground!


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

She is actually the last of the mythical giants on this planet, reaching over 15 feet high 

But seriously speaking, the clothesline is connected to the sundeck where she hangs the laundry from. Last I checked, she was only 5' 6"


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

The loft looks fantastic Gurbir.


----------



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)

GREAT job.... You did very well for what you spent, prim and paint bro and your on your way. Good luck.


----------



## NayNay (Mar 16, 2011)

That looks great. I especially like all the ventilation. Your birds will be happy and healthy. Good job on cranking it out!


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Thank you everyone! 

Cost was the main issue because I'm a university student, but it wasn't an issue with the materials I found


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

Gurbir Brar B.C. said:


> Thank you everyone!
> 
> Cost was the main issue because I'm a university student, but it wasn't an issue with the materials I found


I agree great job and nice looking loft , just get that primer and paint on it before the rains come so it will last you much longer and be enjoyed so much more .


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Thank you! and yeah I'll need to get the work done as soon as possible. Can never trust BC weather -.-


----------



## mcalderon270 (Apr 3, 2012)

Wow..so impressive! My husband just built one today to house the 2 pigeons that I have accumulated. But mine is just like the small one on stilts..Nice work


----------



## BetaPigeon (Mar 17, 2010)

Great Job, I see you are 18 yrs old. Fantastic. Please dont that this as a negative, I am only trying to help you out. The chicken wire will keep our birds in, but it wont keep all the predator out. Sometime in the future you will want to replace that with at least 18ga 1"x1" wire. People will post here that they have used chicken wire for years and no problems. My answers they have been very lucky.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Looking good...I like the way the loft is laid out...Good luck racing....Alamo


----------



## birdman 1 (Mar 9, 2012)

*trap*

if u dont mind me asking were could i pick up trap like yours nice loft thnks


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

The trap was actually quite banged up and rusted. I got it from a club member that helped me out by giving me the trap and widowhood fronts. You can build one yourself fairly easily. It's basically a bob trap with stalls. If you want I can get you more pictures but its nothing fancy


----------



## kcirtap18 (Mar 27, 2005)

wow! what a very very nice loft! did you built it by yourself?


----------



## daphilster08 (May 22, 2012)

Nice job building this loft! Will be perfect for racers!


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Gurbir Brar B.C. said:


> Thank you! and yeah I'll need to get the work done as soon as possible. Can never trust BC weather -.-


Looking really good! You must be very busy between college, your birds, and building new lofts.


----------



## sport14692 (Jan 3, 2011)

Great Job !!!


----------

